# 1 hour separation between residential units



## retire09 (Apr 13, 2010)

In order to comply with the 1 hour separation requirement between apartment units, wouldn't the 1 hour separation have to extend to the foundation under the building if there is a crawl space below?

Can you have a common crawl space below a non-rated floor assembly in a multi-family building?

What code section?


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 14, 2010)

708.4 in  the 2006 IBC does not have the same exception as Secton 709.4 of the 2009.  Under the 2009, the one hour wall would not have to extend through the crawl space below.  Under the 2006, it depends upon how the last part of 708.4 is applied.


----------

